# illustrator 11 datei mit einer 10er version öffnen



## klangdesigner (20. Februar 2005)

mir hat jemand etwas mit illustrator 11 erstellt. diese datei soll für einen druck benutzt werden. die haben aber nur den illustrator 10. wie kann man diese nun öffnen? an den ersteller komme ich leider momentan nicht ran.

marko


----------



## aTa (20. Februar 2005)

gar nicht.
Nochmal neu abspeichern, was anderes kenn ich auch net.

Btw: Netiquette evtl. mal durchlesen..


----------



## klangdesigner (20. Februar 2005)

Vielen Dank. Muß ich mal sehen wer eine solche Version besitzt. Es ist eigentlich recht dringend und deshalb hatte ich hier angefragt.

marko


----------

